# [Kaufberatung] 2 Systeme



## PhilippGer (24. Juni 2009)

Hi!
Ich hätte gerne mal eine zweite/dritte Meinung zu folgenden beiden Systemen.

Der Vergleich bezieht sich auf Preis/Leistung.
Sprich: Lohnen sich die Mehrkosten für das teurere System oder ist das Mehr an Leistung nicht gerechtfertigt?

Einsatzbereich: Desktoprechner... wird zum Filme schauen und gelegentlichen Spielen verwendet. Kein HighEnd-Gaming, aber zumindest laufen sollte es 

System 1
Preis: 645€
Sapphire HD4850 Dual-Slot
Intel® Core™2 Duo Prozessor E7400
GigaByte GA-EP43-DS3 Mainboard
Samsung HD103UJ 1 TB
OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 Kit

Im Preis enthalten sind dazu noch:
Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfter
Netzteil
Gehäuse
CardReader
DVD-Brenner
USB-Karte



System 2
Preis: 520€
768 MB NVIDIA Geforce 9600GS
4096MB DDR2 Dual Channel 800Mhz (PC2-6400)
500 GB SATA, 7200rpm, 8MB
 ABIT IP35P (Chipsatz: Intel P35/ICH9) Mainboard
Intel Pentium Prozessor E5200 2x 2,5Ghz

Zusätzlich enthalten:
Wasserkühlung
Montage (unerheblich)
CardReader
DVD Brenner
DVD Laufwerk
Gehäuse
Netzteil

Alternative Grafikkarten wären noch:
Radeon HD4670 oder eine 9600GT


*Was haltet ihr von beiden Angeboten?
Lohnen die 125€ mehr fürs erste System?*


----------



## port29 (24. Juni 2009)

Hi,

das Geld lohnt sich wirklich. So hast du solide Komponenten in deinem Rechner. Vor allem am MB und RAM würde ich nicht sparen. Allerdings würde ich in das teuere System eine andere (NVidia) Grafikkarte einsetzen. Und dort auch keine dieser "Billig" Karten nehmen, sondern doch schon etwas besseres. Ich weiß nicht, welche da jetzt im Preis enthalten ist.


----------



## PhilippGer (24. Juni 2009)

Also sooo mies kann die Grafikkarte nicht sein^^

Das teurere System ist bis auf 2 kleine Änderungen aus der PCGames Hardware entnommen.
Aber werde nochmal nachschauen!

Danke für den Tipp 

Noch mehr Meinungen?


----------



## port29 (24. Juni 2009)

PhilippGer hat gesagt.:


> Also sooo mies kann die Grafikkarte nicht sein^^



Ich weiß nicht, wie gut die Grafikkarte ist, aber grundsetzlich würde ich eher eine NVidia Karte empfehlen, als die eines anderen Chipsatz-Herstellers. Gründe gibt es für mich viele, allerdings sind sie eher historischer Natur. 

Es ist jetzt zwar nicht das beste Beispiel und ich kenne es auch nur vom Hörensagen, aber der letzte GTA Teil lief so weit ich weiß am Anfang nur auf NVidia Karten. (Ich habe ihn genau 30 Minuten gespielt, danach war mir das Game langweilig)


----------

